# Anyone here use a malibu kayak:



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I was looking at Kayaks and wondered if anyone here had one these or an opinion on them?

http://www.malibukayaks.com/

What other one do you suggest? Weblinks would be nice if you have them!

Thank You!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.oceankayak.com/
Doug, my experience is with Ocean Kayak, great yaks.
Malibu's look good, see if your local dealer will allow demo paddling.
D&D outfitters in Cincinnati will let you paddle different makes and models at Winton Lake.
Hope you find what you're looking for!
God Bless,
Jeff

BTW, have 2005 Old Town Guide 14.7 canoe for sale in Marketplace


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought a Malibu X-Factor about 2 1/2 weeks ago. I don't have much to compare it to but so far I'm very happy with my purchase. I had it shipped from New Jersey from: http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/ There is a Malibu dealer near Ohio University who will let you demo their kayaks if you want to buy locally.

KFS sells a lot of different kinds of SOT's and they have a very informative website. They have reviews of all of their products, an excellent forum, and the staff is very knowledgeable. 

I bought my X-Factor sight unseen after reading everything I could find about them. The only other kayak I've paddled was a 10 minute ride on an OK Drifter. I had attended a demo day held by a local dealer (not D & D) and they did not have the two kayaks I was told would be at the demo. The Drifter was very stable and paddled well but I didn't like the small tankwell and water came up throught the scupper drain in the seat giving you a constant wet rear.

I chose the X-Factor because it is probably the most stable kayak made. It's also made for bigger paddlers as it will support up to 600 lbs. I'm 6'5" and about 265 lbs and I have plenty of leg room and the only water I get in the boat is some drippage off of the paddle. It has a ton of storage area and the tankwell is huge. It also has a flat floor area and does not have molded in heel rests like some of the other brands. I've seen pictures of people standing and flyfishing but I haven't tried to stand in mine yet.

The Malibu haters say the X-Factor is too heavy, too slow, hard to paddle, hard to steer, and other negative stuff but I haven't had any problems yet. My first time out I clocked myself with a GPS at 4 mph with a short burst at 4.5 mph. A steady 3 - 3.5 mph is an easy pace to maintain without too much effort.

If you have any other questions about it ask away I'll answer what I can. If you were closer you would be more than welcome to try it out.


----------



## yakman (Jul 4, 2006)

I just bought an X Factor in April after a year of internet research. I own 4 other Kayaks including 2 Dagger Deltas, an Old Town Loon, and Wilderness System Tarpon 130 tandem. The Old Town and Daggers are sit in kayaks while the WS is a sit on top. I have found for me that the sit on top is much better for fishing since you can move around and access your gear much easier without being confined by a cockpit. 

One of the features of the Malibu that I like is the below storage with access through 3 large hatches. I have 4 flush mounted rod holders and will be adding a scotty adjustable holder soon. I will also be monting a fish finder soon. Currently using the huminbird casting fish finder. Just leave it suspended from a rod into the water so it is always on. Just want a little bigger display and more info about what going on down there!

This is a very stable and comfortable boat! I am 6' 250 lb so I need a boat that can handle a big guy. You can stand in this yak! You can also sit sideways with your feet in the water if you want to cool off. It is very easy to enter and exit if you are fishing shallow water and want to wade it's a cinch. The boat trcks well even in wind and moves nicely through the water. I have had no problem paddling including open water with strong wind and heavy boat chop at Buckeye Lake. The boat sits higher than most yaks and you stay dry! 

There are trade off to everything and something to consider is the weight and size of the yak and how you plan to transport it. I have a Chrysler minivan with extended Thule rack system on top. I can load and unload the yak by myself with no problem. But it does require some strength and balance and heigth to get the job done. The yak weighs about 65 pounds and is 14' long, I keep rods, anchor, etc loaded so it probably goes closer to 70 - 75 pounds with gear. I use Thule's stacker system that allow me to carry 4 yaks at one time on the minivan - it works great. But it usually just me and the X. When my son goes he uses the WS which is also equipped for fishing.

When I tested out the Malibu X by sister and brother-in-law who also owned sit in kayaks went along just for fun. They were not looking to buy new yaks and had no interest in the X factor whatsoever. After a 1 hour test ride we all ordered one! My brother in law was at the beach in N Carolina last week and took his into the ocean through the surf. He said it handled beautifully and was a blast just wished I had been with him. I haven't been out of Ohio with mine yet. Hoover, Alum, Dillon, Buckeye. I grew up in Gallipolis on the Ohio River and have canoed many times in the OR and plan to take the x there this summer. Wanted to make paddlefest in Cinci but had family outings etc. 

You might want to contact Lisa a Catilac Kayaks in Albany OH (near Athens). She has Malibu's to try out and is very helpful. Her web is http://www.catillackayaks.com/ tell her John from Newark recommended her.

Hope this is helpful. Let me know if you get one.
John the Yakman


----------

